# I bit of support for the big guys who are trying to lose a little... or alot



## baudspeed (4 Jun 2007)

Okay, early last year i was about 300 lbs. I had been like that because of years of office jobs, 4 years of uni, and even more time at a desk than i am willing to admit. I loved my pepsi, chinese food and TV and they all loved me. I sweated looking at the stairs. My doctor said my cholesterol was 3 times the norm, and i was going to have a heart attack by the time i was 40 (i am 29 and holding). 

I started losing weight to correct an aspect of my life that i had neglected due to career and laziness. And i was on my way to getting fit again. Stopped eating the junk, and ejected all the habits that were not helping. Most of it was under control, and things were feeling like they were moving ahead. But there were times that switching from office job to CF Medical Technician seemed like a bit of a silly dream. Joining at 30 seemed just as much of a challenge as losing the weight.

But i read a few postings on army.ca as I was interested in getting as much info as possible to make an informed decision in join. And there were a few others that had been through similar things. First off i want to say thanks for posting, it helped give me a carrot to run for. It seemed like a bit of a far off thing at the time, and in retrospect, it has been a bit of a long journey, but one i am glad to have taken.    

Right now almost a year later i am down to a very healthy 212 lbs (96 Kg). I got off my ass and started walking, running and hitting the gym, and skipped the sympathy route which said (oh i am big boned..). Well at this point i am doing something i havent done in a long time.... *Running* and worrying more about my knees than my heart and lungs. I have dropped a few pant sizes from 44 through to 40, and even that is getting a bit loose. I am expecting to start seeing abs and am aiming to be at 200lbs by sept. 
I didnt use fancy drinks, ab machines, self help tapes, or diet pills. I got out there and started walking, when walking was easy, i ran, when running gets easy i will run harder. I lift weights, and stopped eating the fats, and dropped almost all the sugar. It takes a bit of time to get the late 20's engine cranked over again. And there have been a few misfires and a few stalls, but after a tune up and an oil change its running on all cylinders and ready for the race track.

Either way, just wanted to give back a bit of inspiration that other people had left before. 

Planning on applying in sept when i get back to canada  . 

Thanks guys.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (4 Jun 2007)

That's awesome Lost Cargo. You are an inspiration to others who are overweight. It is especially hard to lose that much. I'm sure there were many times that you felt so heavy that it was hopeless.  You overcame that and stuck to your goals. I wish you all the best, as your determination and disipline would be a great asset to the military. Keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

+1 Lost Cargo!
Keep up the good work & best of luck in September.


----------



## GUNS (4 Jun 2007)

I know where you are coming from. It takes a very special person to do what you have done. I was the reverse of your situation.
I joined the CF in 1967 at a skinny 175lbs on a 6' 2" frame and left at muscular 200lbs. Civvy life was not good to me, health wise. I mushroomed to 235lbs until I realized there was a good possibility that I may die from "self-inflicted wounds".
I mirrored your training schedule and got myself back to a respectable 205 to 210lbs. My weight still has its ups and downs(Xmas).
Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

Congratulations  .

How do you keep yourself motivated ?


----------



## Meridian (4 Jun 2007)

Good job!

While I'm not at the same starting point as you, I can feel your pain.

Keep it up!


----------



## baudspeed (4 Jun 2007)

Yrys: not really sure there was a magic bullet on this. It just started feeling good to see the progress, but at the beginning it was a bit of a slog. Mostly i didnt leave myself excuses. that was the hardest part actually. I took the insurance off the car and walked to work, or took the bus and walked from the station. Started to pretty much walk everyone once i got comfortable. So really it had a high suck factor at the beginning. Now its easy to keep it up, because i get up and have a bit of a spring in the step. I think if you have been heavy you can do a mental comparison all the time when you start thinking 'maybe i will skip the gym today' but then thinking about how clothes didnt fit, and joints hurt, and how much the back ached, and how the ladies tend to pay more attention now, well... all of that tends to be modivating in itself. I think mostly I focused on the fact that i was making progress. Now that progress has slowed (i am closer to my target body weight so i have to make more effort to lean down) i keep a log book for the gym to compare weights that i use for my sets, the distances i run/walk, and it gives me a bit of guidance in what i am going to do on a particular day. Again no excuses. Thats not to say that i pound out my knees when i am hurt, i just change to another group of muscles and keep at it.

GUNS: i know all too well about the xmas bounce. I doubt i will be able to resist my mom's "mashedpotatoeswithgravyandasmuchbutterasyourstomachcanhandle" recipies, it is a weakness lol.

Thx for the encouragement btw.


----------



## Wookilar (4 Jun 2007)

Lost Cargo,

Well done, as one trying to lose weight, my double chinned hats are off to you.

Do you find the log books helpful? I've never really done gym work before this and all I have is a simple sheet so I do things properly, but I don't really 'keep track' of anything other than my body weight. 

Also, have you found it hard to 'step it up' when the work got easier? I'm coming off a major injury and I got fat sitting on my ass feeling sorry for myself for a year and am just now getting physical again.

Wook


----------



## baudspeed (4 Jun 2007)

Wook,
Yeah the log book was prolly the best thing i did to get organized and create some form of routine and positive influence. If you focus on the weight you really get bummed out. The first week or two you work really hard and its the most modivated period of time you have when you make the life changing decision to do something. But in the first week or two the most weight change you see is maybe being a bit dehydrated, then after that you start seeing the weight come off a bit at a time. If you weigh yourself every day, your success is noted in 1 or two pounds at a time, and I found i never got the full impact if i weighed in every day and kept track of it.
I found that if i kept track of a whole set of metrics there were increases and decreases in how much i could lift, how many reps and my heart rate during running. Most of these each day are a bit of a pain to keep track of some times. I just found that if I used these as mile stones, I could flip back through the last month, when i felt like things were not going fast enough, and i could see that over a week maybe i might have progressed a few reps on average, so i had used heavier weights, and then the reps reduced again, but i was now using heavier weights and hitting the 8-10 reps in the sets (of which i do three). So stepping it up was never hard *because* i knew that when my number of reps got to high, i added weight. 
example:

Day 100  
---------------------------------------
EXERCISE: Hammer Curls      WEIGHT: 12kg      SET1: 7 Reps      SET2: 8 Reps   SET3: 5 Reps
...
...
...
Day 125
---------------------------------------
EXERCISE: Hammer Curls      WEIGHT: 12kg      SET1: 9 Reps      SET2: 10 Reps   SET3: 13 Reps
NOTE to self: Next Day Change the weight so that you are ideally between 8 - 10 reps. 

Day 126
---------------------------------------
EXERCISE: Hammer Curls      WEIGHT: 15kg      SET1: 6 Reps      SET2: 7 Reps   SET3: 8 Reps
NOTE: Stepping up the weight kept me between the target reps

So the same goes for running, i started walking, jogging for a few meters, running jogging, and kept my initial distance to 1km. A month into it i was running the 1km at a slow jog, my knees felt fine and i knew i could push it a bit more. So i decided to add some distance, now i was running in one direction 1km and walking/jogging back 1km.
So keeping track of distance, and time is important but rate each run on a scale of 1-10 each time you go out. Then when you feel like the run was not as good as the previous days (i run every second day), you can think about what you did the day before, what you ate, how running at 8am while being hung over is not fun. etc.

But mostly the best thing to do is to take it slow for the first month. If you hate it , you are not going to do it. If you get hurt alot from it, you need to slow down. The first month i found was just trying to build a routine. Remember i started off walking home 4km every day. I did that for 3 months, and i noticed a difference. I started feeling like i wanted more. I remember when i spent time in the gym, and i created a routine after not doing anything for years, i hated it, and stopped. Just go to the gym, and use the recumbant bike and read a book. Soon the 1 hour you use in the gym will be something you use to get away from the kids,wife, screaming neighbors, job, tax man, etc. Eventually you will start doing more in the gym with that time. But try to keep it more than 20 minutes. Otherwise you wont see much benifit.

As for injury, i have had my fair share of back problems. Since i was a heavy guy (and still consider myself a bit pudgy but healthy), i remember hurting my back just bending over, since my back muscles were not strong enough for the weight they were trying to lift. So there i was lying on the couch. Understandable, a back injury can really throw you and puts you out of the game for a while. But if you toque a knee running, or hurt your ankle, get in the pool and do laps on your back. It will build upper body strength and help you out with cardio. If you hurt your left arm, use your right. The rest of you is not disabled. Check out how parapalegics work out. You see guys playing murderball in wheelchairs, with upper bodies that most of us dont have.

But remember rest. Rest is important. I dont do more than 4 days a week. There are days when i am stiff from working out, and relish the next day of just stretching and getting movement back from the abuse the day before. THen when i go back i use a different muscle set. WHen i finally get around to getting back to what i was doing before, i usually find that the action is still difficult, but it feels slightly better. Gains come when you rest.

Also, when you work out, you end up gaining muscle mass (unless you are just running, where some people actually lose upper body mass... or so i have been told), and therefore you end up not appearing to lose weight at all as you shift from fat to muscle. So weight watching is not a good modivator. Also, you retain water based on what you eat, how much salt, alcohol, etc. The weight loss is the end result of being healthy not the goal. I found that i really was surprised when i had people comment on my weight loss. I hadn't noticed because i had made the decision i did not care how i looked, and i just wanted to be able to run and play soccer again. Next thing you know, im cutting a new hole in the belt.

Theres no magic, make a routine, keep track of your success, listen to your body, but *DONT MAKE EXCUSES*. No one is going to judge you if you go to the gym and only walk on the tread mill for a month. They are going to judge you if you sit on the couch and watch oprah every day, and talk about how you want to lose weight.


Also, one note. I am not a doctor or a physiotherapist, or a trainer. Just a guy who worked out, and read a few books, and put it into practice. So dont think i am some guru. I'm just happy i lost the weight and i am not going back to what i was.


----------



## Oaken (22 Jun 2007)

Last year my friend got angry with me and she said, "Yeah, well you're fat!"

For a moment I felt shock and realized that, well, maybe I am a bit heavy and should drop some weight.

I unfortunately over the last two years or so gained a lot of weight. I'm naturally a larger guy with a typical tall ukrainian build but a few pinches here and there and I could easily tell it wasn't muscle. I'm sorta ashamed of getting so heavy considering I used to be in pretty damn good shape.

I'm 6"1. I weighed myself in February and was 260 lbs. Now, granted, I have done a lot of weight lifting in the last few years so I'm not a couch potatoe. I have no excuses though for the excess fat tissue hanging off me. No excuses, I thought, so I better start busting my ass if I'm going to join the forces.

Yesterday I weighed myself at 234 lbs. I've got a long ways to go... and I hope to be under 200lbs by Christmas. Walking, running, strength training, lot's of water and absolutely no junk food. The weight is coming off fairly steadily. I wish it would come off faster, though. Fortunately I can do the 2.4km run in the required time and pushups/situps arn't a big deal. Still, being a fat body makes me feel ashamed with myself... a sort of shame that tells me, "So fix it or stop your complaining!"

Anyway, good luck to everyone else loosing weight.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (11 Jun 2008)

This is good news for all of us bigger guys. I happen to currently weigh 280lbs and am 6'0, and even though I wear some (apparently) fairly small clothes sizes for that (being a size 38-40 waist and 44/L shirt), I've got a fair amount of fat on me. I'm not a trainer either or in really great shape (yet), but I can add some advice: don't worry too much about your actual weight unless you're buying trampolines or snowshoes - it might be your bones too. That's what my doctor has said and some of my friends seem to think, and I believe them considering some of my friends are much larger than me and yet weigh less.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (11 Jun 2008)

Trick #1:  Keep a set of dumb bells by the TV.   Every time you see a smoking chick, you do a set....

I usually do 3 sets of whatever every night and rotate muscle groups (it's important to do as many full body exercises as possible to get your core muscles developed first).

Caveat #1:  With most men, you'll actually add muscle, before you start dropping fat.  With my own body, as I add (and sustain) that new muscle, the fat melts itself off.  

Trick #2:  Take calcium supplements.  The most important issue is that calcium is used as a protective shield around your DNA during cellular mitosis.  Not enough calcium, and not only does cellular mitosis slow, it increases the likelihood of transcription errors (read: "cancers").

Trick #3:  Avoid Aspartame.  It may say "Diet" but Aspartame creates a similar glycemic/insulin response as natural sugar AND also stimulates your appetite.  Great combo...

Trick #4:  Find something healthy you like that you consider "a treat" and even if expensive keep it in the house in place of stuff like Doritos.  Personally, I keep Beef Tenderloins, Chicken and Turkey Medallions, Baby Greens, etc. in the house at all times.  It may be a little more expensive but if it reinforces healthier eating, I consider it an investment as opposed to an expense.  Two others I eat regularly:  Protein Powder Milkshakes with Frozen Berries and a little bit of vanilla yogurt.  Spicy Salmon Rolls (it's a sushi dish for those who don't know - and as a previously non-sushi guy, these things are friggin' outstanding!).



Matthew.


----------



## GUNS (11 Jun 2008)

15April08 - B'day - 58yrs. old - 6'2" - 240lbs 

11June08 - 58yrs.old+57days - 6'2" - 214.2lbs

South Beach Diet and weight bench.

Plus a big glass of determination.


----------



## Slaw (11 Jun 2008)

great story. I was in the same boat not that long ago really. I neglected my fitness for a few years and was 280lbs in no time. Last December I decided to change that and as of right now I am offically 210lbs and still losing more. I never once focused on losing weight....my main goal was to get as fit as possible before BMQ. I am also a larger statured guy being 6'2 and losing all that weight and only dropping pant size 38 down to 34. 
 This story is a great motivator for anyone looking to shed some pounds and get healthy and fit. Great job guys(and gals maybe) on the weight lose and healthier living!


----------



## geo (11 Jun 2008)

Hmph...
From a 43in to a 38in waist size
Aiming for a 36


----------



## X-mo-1979 (11 Jun 2008)

Good to hear guys.
I was in excellent shape until I got posted back to my regiment.I went from 210lbs down to 148lbs In a year of strenuous hard work and watching what I ate.All of a sudden I got posted back and getting ready for deployment left me no time to work out,or I was too bloody tired to even bother.Then I Broke a leg which set me back even further.I weighed myself two and a half weeks ago at 180lbs.32 lbs is not all fat (I hope!)as I was doing weight lifting while my leg healed up.

Even though a few work functions has had me drinking liquid carbs and eating stuff I really shouldn't my Diet (eating sensible that's all)and the use of Hoodia to prevent late night snacking has me as of yesterday at 172.5.

I got motivated when I went to the petawawa point and realised I couldn't see Ab's anymore and I looked like ****.

So between running and kayaking I'm hoping to be back around 155 before August.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Jun 2008)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> Trick #1:  Keep a set of dumb bells by the TV.   Every time you see a smoking chick, you do a set....
> 
> I usually do 3 sets of whatever every night and rotate muscle groups (it's important to do as many full body exercises as possible to get your core muscles developed first).
> 
> ...



Good advice Matthew; however, I spoke with a CF dietician today for glycemic index counselling.  According to her, aspartame does not have the same glycemic response as glucose.  (While this thread is about weight loss, I wouldn't want someone with hypo/hyperglycemia getting medical advice from this board that could lead to potentially dangerous consequences.)

That being said, there are a million other reasons to avoid Aspartame, if you want my totally unprofessional opinion!


----------



## Haggis (11 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmph...
> From a 43in to a 38in waist size
> Aiming for a 36



Good stuff, Geo!

I'm a 47 year old 30+ year "off warranty" Infantry soldier, on a VAC pension for "damage sustained on duty" but no medical restrictions.

- Jan 2007:  44" waist, 235 lbs, 5'9", resting heart rate of 82.  Started eating well and did lots of PT from the Army Fitness Manual.
- Jan 2008:  34" waist, 185 lbs, still short.  Back to serious weight training, same amount of cardio.
- Jun 2008:  34" waist, 190 lbs, still short, resting heart rate of 56.

Keep it up!


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (11 Jun 2008)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Good advice Matthew; however, I spoke with a CF dietician today for glycemic index counselling.  According to her, aspartame does not have the same glycemic response as glucose.  (While this thread is about weight loss, I wouldn't want someone with hypo/hyperglycemia getting medical advice from this board that could lead to potentially dangerous consequences.)
> 
> That being said, there are a million other reasons to avoid Aspartame, if you want my totally unprofessional opinion!



Your dietician is wrong my friend....

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/30/7/e59



Matthew.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (12 Jun 2008)

hey all just wanted to say good job on not letting up.

I was shocked however to see so many tall guys (6ft or more) who want to get down to sub 200lbs...are you guys wanting to be anorexic or something?

sub 200lbs on 6' frame is skinny, im not over near 6', and I could NEVER see myself weighin less then 190.

being healthy is fine and all...but dont get TO skinny.


----------



## Slack (12 Jun 2008)

I'm 5'8 and 200, down from 230 when I was drinking and eating meat. I'm a little skinnier, but I have bugger all for muscle since I went back to school and started munching broccoli! As of today I can exceed the running requirements, but the push-up count is stuck at one. Eighteen more to go to make September BMQ!


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Jun 2008)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> Your dietician is wrong my friend....
> 
> http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/30/7/e59
> 
> ...



Funny, she provided me with a hard copy of the same test, noting that it is the only one that has had these results and that it flags it as an issue for hypoglycemia in athletes.  Virtually, all other empirical tests indicate the contrary.  I should note that no one challenges the methodology or the results of the tests, just where they fight in the big scheme of things.  You will note that the authors of the study indicate that the glycemic result may have been due to a "cephalic phase of insulin secretion evoked by the recognition of the sweet taste, sight, smell, and expectation of food " rather than the ingestion of aspartame.  Translation:  mind over matter.  The brain anticipated 'sweetness/sugar' and triggered the production of insulin as a response.

No offense intended, but when dealing with an issue as significant as hypoglycemia or hyperglycemia, I believe people should listen to the advice of registered professionals who are competent to comment on 'one-off' studies like this within the totality of the research, rather than in isolation.  I make this comment not knowing your background.


----------

